
Open with – Firefox extension - oridecon
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/open-with/
======
oridecon
[https://github.com/darktrojan/openwith](https://github.com/darktrojan/openwith)

It's also useful for opening pages with livestreamer (www.livestreamer.io),
youtube-dl (rg3.github.io/youtube-dl)

